# Intake Manifold



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone have some good advice for a good manifold and where to buy one? I was told not to get a Fast 92MM, that it wasn't worth the money for the HP gains it gives.


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Bryce,
I'm in laid back mode today and don't feel like searching your posts.
What engine are you working on?
Dave


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It would also be good to know if you have done any other mods and where you're planning to go with the engine.


----------

